# She still doesn't have a name =(



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I like Roxy but I just can't decide on it for her.. I think it sounds more attitudey than she is, she is sweeter and friendlier. Just like what T said! A friend suggested Penelope and I love that! My husband thinks it's ew though. This is too hard I don't get why lol.

Anyway here are some pics of her from my baby girl's birthday party last night. I know they're mostly similar but they're all so cute. 














































We just love her so much! Even my husband Mike is always talking about how small and cute and friendly she is and wants to play with her all the time. He said we could get a second one!!!  I want to wait and save up a vet fund for two but I wouldn't want one from any other breeder and she isn't going to breed pet puppies anymore after this litter, she will be breeding for show. I don't know what to do! Probably won't get another pup but boy that idea sounds fun right now.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

She is really gorgeous - how about shortening Penelope to Penny?


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She does have a very sweet wee face.
Maybe a sweet name.
Like Candy x


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

That would be a great suggestion, I don't care for the name Penny though. It took me forever to name my kids though so I haven't given up hope that something will strike me lol.

I think she looks like a Honey, but I don't like the name when I call her that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe, I am going to help you and name her for you  You should call her Idget. It's cute and fits her sooo well. Iddgy is a cute nickname from that, and so is Idget Widget and idk...

EDIT: Or Magwai... :-D


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

*What about...*

how about a persons name? maybe try Carla and you can call her Carly or Carrie?....Idk. She is absolutely adorable! You could also try Manda or Mandy? She is just drop dead gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe, I am going to help you and name her for you  You should call her Idget. It's cute and fits her sooo well. Iddgy is a cute nickname from that, and so is Idget Widget and idk...


Lol, I love that! its so cute!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I too thought of Penny when you said hubby didn't care for Penelope 
Hmmmm, honestly, I didn't name my dogs so I can't think of anything! Guess you just need more time to really have her around before the right name pops up. 

She is such a little teeny baby, I can tell. :love2:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Chica(small girl), princess, luna(moon), leila, layla, Rosa(rose), Dulce(sweet), bonita(pretty), 
cheecky, darla, Harley(jokers girlfriend), ebony, mariposa(butterfly), Jasmine

my daughter said cinderella


----------



## Holly's Momma (Jun 19, 2009)

Another suggestion...What about Teddy?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Be my guest flipped but don't be offended if I keep saying no! LOL. I am so particular about everything I think I frustrate my friends. 

Magwai, haha so cuute! I used to have chinchillas and that is a great name for them, I couldn't make the difference in my mind. ( I often type or text chinchilla instead of chihuahua too.. lol )

I don't generally like people names for my pets I guess I haven't thought of the right one. I still like Ella and Penelope despite what my husband thinks.. she IS mine after all... Hmm..

Teddy is adorable for a little boy I think. 

I really like the name Luna, for a few reasons but it's the name of my aunt in law's pom... I personally don't think it would bother me because I hardly think of her dog but I know it might be a big deal to her or other family members.. .:eyeroll: lol

Just throwing it out there but what do you guys think of Maya? (My-uh) It's one of my character's names, and I really like the idea of naming her after someone I've created..  Luna is one of them too which is why I like that. And it just seems to fit her but I don't know about Maya...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Bassett as in bassets liquorice or betty I think it's cute or betsy is cuter nelly gizmo harriett loads of names what sort of name do you want


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

He he he you can say no for sure! I can't believe you haven't named her yet mine all had names WEEKS before I ever even got them lol. Already know what I'm naming my next one and that's at least a year off!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

She's very beautiful. So well marked. Good luck on the name.


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

What about calling her Baby?


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wanted to call her Baby!! Nobody likes it though and I'm not attached to that one. 

I want something sweet and girly, but not common people names. 

I'm still thinking heavily about Penelope.. What nicknames could this make other than Penny?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I wanted to call her Baby!! Nobody likes it though and I'm not attached to that one.
> 
> I want something sweet and girly, but not common people names.
> 
> I'm still thinking heavily about Penelope.. What nicknames could this make other than Penny?


What about Malia? (Pronounced Mah/Muh-lee-ah)? It's Hawaiian. Or Keiki (hawaiian, also. Means "Kiddie" or "little one"). Keiki is pronounced "Kay-ki". I really like that one 

Or, Lihua. (Pronounced Lee hwa)...means "Beautiful Flower" in Chinese.


----------



## minniemom76 (May 24, 2010)

We named your puppy's sissy Maisy! I know what you mean about her being sweet-- Maisy is the sweetest little thing too. Playful yet gentle and friendly. That is too bad about the breeder not breeding pets anymore... I thought she was so helpful, and I couldn't believe how much cool stuff she put in our goody bags! I was hoping to get Maisy a little brother down the road...

I have a suggestion for a name... I know you mentioned "Tinsel" before. What about a girlier version of Tinsel, like "Tinsley?" It sounds cute and girly and for a tiny puppy, but its not too common either. 

I am going to post some pics of Maisy soon! Take care!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwwww what a cutie!! I really like Maya.
Also names I like is Ella, Dolly, Roxy..........


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Popular Variants for the name Luna: Luenetter (American), Lunah, Lunet (English), Luneth, Lunetha, Lunethe, Lunetta, Lunette

I don't care for any of these but thought interesting LOL
I do like Maya but not sure if for her and would be your decession.

Lily, Leah, Lexi, Angel, Aspen, Caramelo, diva, echo,Duchess, Jade, Koko,Martini,Panda, Raven, Rosie, Trinket


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> I wanted to call her Baby!! Nobody likes it though and I'm not attached to that one.
> 
> I want something sweet and girly, but not common people names.
> 
> I'm still thinking heavily about Penelope.. What nicknames could this make other than Penny?


Omg she is too precious! Her little eyes look so innocent and sweet! I know what you mean about naming! It is so hard because I want the perfect name! I can't name my dogs before I see them but I do like to have multiple names I like before hand so when I see the pup I can see which one fits her more! lol Names are so fun and hard at the same time!

I think Penelope is cute for a pup! Here are some nicknames

Poppi
Nelli
Leah
Leelee
Ellie
Pippi
Nella


If you don't go with Penelope here are some names I considered for Kizzie before I knew that was her perfect name. They are a little unique though!

Names:

Maddie
Sharpay
Sage
Shia -- Shy-Ah
Echo
Shandey
Addison
Shylin
Shyley
Cagelyn
Kailley --Kail-Lee
Addaley -- Add-Ah-Lee
Saiden -- Say-Den
Izzybell
Gracen -- Grace-Sin
Bridgelyn -- Bridge-Lyn


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I love "Penny" It does fit her  

I didn't read the whole thread - was Angie suggested ?

Just remember you'll be saying it 100 times a day forever..so make it easy off the tongue !


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks like a Reagan to me!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> Omg she is too precious! Her little eyes look so innocent and sweet! I know what you mean about naming! It is so hard because I want the perfect name! I can't name my dogs before I see them but I do like to have multiple names I like before hand so when I see the pup I can see which one fits her more! lol Names are so fun and hard at the same time!
> 
> I think Penelope is cute for a pup! Here are some nicknames
> 
> ...


Shia is my son's name lol! :coolwink:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

She looks like a "Heidi" to me.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

My husband suggested Thumbelina.. I think it's kinda cute lol. Maybe Lina for short or something. Is it too dumb?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Lina is cute. We have a very sweet Lina on here! I think it's a darling name!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh those are such cute, cute pics!!! She's a doll! So very pretty! I love Penelope!!!What an Angel!!!


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

She looks like a Phoebe to me.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> I still like Ella and Penelope despite what my husband thinks.. she IS mine after all....


I personally love people names for pets and I think Ella is just so cute. I think she looks like an Emma too. I also still like Roxy. Umm... Maddie is cute too.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i love her new pics shows her face so well 
i had a cat a few yrs ago called J-la could also spell it Jayla.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I vote for Penelope or Ella! She is a doll.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Ella as well.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Ella is seriously the majority favorite! I can't deny I love it too..

I am tired of this though, I think I'm going to just try calling her Ella for the rest of the day and see if it sticks or not...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Shia is my son's name lol! :coolwink:


LOL oh my gosh funny I suggested it! My friend named her Chihuahua Shiya lol! Cute!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Dragonfly said:


> LOL oh my gosh funny I suggested it! My friend named her Chihuahua Shiya lol! Cute!


Haha! Aww. Yeah it's a beautiful name  I love it.

dragonfly where in mo are you from? i'm from labadie


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

she is adorable!

i have a black and tan called Roxy


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

She is gorgeous! I like the name Ella... if not how about 
Hope, Meadow, Hailey, Diva, Coco, GiGi, Ivy, or Lexi.

Hope you find a name you really love soon, she really is gorgeous


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh my shes a beauty! See i called my Black-Tri Plum! lol because she was one haha! I think her name is like Cindy or something now? haha i like the name Plum! But then again i like food names or different ones!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

What about Lucy or Ruby?


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

She is just breath taking. I think she looks like a Cassie. A little sassy Cassie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

How did Ella work out, no or go? :lol:


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chiboymom said:


> ....A little sassy Cassie.


how cute!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aw i love Penelope, she looks like an Emily somehow too 

She is really, really pretty.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Betty Boop? ^.^

Good luck!! She's a cutie


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, I had decided to just call her Roxxy for the time being, and see how it worked out or if something else came along. I've still been calling her puppy anyway. However since we're getting another puppy I am scouting for a theme to go with Lavender because that's what we've already been calling the new girl.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

YoQuiero said:


> Well, I had decided to just call her Roxxy for the time being, and see how it worked out or if something else came along. I've still been calling her puppy anyway. However since we're getting another puppy I am scouting for a theme to go with Lavender because that's what we've already been calling the new girl.


Well, you could do botanical themed names if you're going to have a Lavender. So you could do ...

Poppy
Daisy
Lily
Rosie


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I really liked Lily in the beginning but it's a family member's name... although I have other things I associate it with first. I was thinking of flowers and colors, thinking maybe Indigo for her but she isn't "blue" but I just don't like Ebony.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok, here's some "black" dog names that are kinda cool I think ....

Carbon
Eclipse
Ember
Jet
Onyx
Pitch
Raven
Shade
Vesper

And here's some more flowery names ....

Dahlia
Holly
Ivy
Jasmine
Lotus
Raffia


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Oooh, nice list Tracy! My mom just suggested Dahlia and I LOVE that. I am waiting to hear back about what hubby thinks of it =) Holly is my sister's name, hehe. I really like Lotus too, one of my favorite flowers. Those "black" names are really creative I would never have thought of half of those!


----------

